# What photo hosting are you using



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Now that photobucket sucks.... What other options are out there? Got some stuff for sale I'd like to post and and build thread I was thinking to start but need some photo hosting. 

Thanks


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Flickr works well. Been using it since Photobucket tried to work everyone over with out issue.

Direct upload from phone to Flickr.
Easy edit tools.
Multiple image sizing options with one click, no resizing needed.
Easily copy and paste forum code to display images.


----------

